# For sale: 1.0 Montivipera xanthina



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

For sale: 1.0 _Montivipera xanthina_, Adult 

Open to offers really, possible swaps on arboreal vipers (_Trims, Atheris_ etc)

Any questions drop me a pm or email me at [email protected]

Will try and get a pic up in the next few days.

If a mod want to move this into DWA classifieds be my guest however im not able to post there.

Cheers

Dave :2thumb:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, Please do send me pics . Any Idea on the locality ? Is it grey with grey zig zag, or whitish grey with orange, yellow or geenish zig zag edged with black ? If it's the later , i'll be interested  
Cheers,
Al


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Al

I think he has already sold! However if you can pm me your address i will try and get some pictures over to you.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Eeeello Dave  

Ok mate , let me know if it's not sold , then i'll ask for a few pics . 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok mate, will do

Cheers Al
:2thumb:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

If Al does not want it, and it is a "colourful" male, I may buy it if it is not sold. I have a female that has high green in her zig-zag dorsal pattern.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Brian  
Just waiting for pics , then i'll say yes or no .

Hope you are well 

Al


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Al,
Hope all is well with you, are you looking to keep xanthina again?
All the best mate,
Brian.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Brian ...
Oh you know me mate, i'll always have a soft spot for this wonderful species .. 
How are all yours doing , anything gravid ?

All the best,
Al


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Al,
At the moment I have three xanthinas, two males and a female. The original 1.1 I got ended up 2.0, so I had to find another female, which I got last year, problem being, it was only a yearling, so it will be this year when I can hibernate her, so, hopefully next year I should be puting them together. The female is a stunner I got from Falk Ziegenthaler, she has high yellow inside her zig-zags, the males are normal grey with black zig-zags. The captive bred male has slight ochre zig-zags, the wild one is completely black. You can`t beat Montivipera: victory:
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Mooornin' Brian  Ah cool, can't wait intil you get them to hook up .. that female sounds amazing  
I've seen the picture of Daves snake and it is a beauty . However, I've gotta watch my pennies so ... if the other guy does not have it , i'm guessing it could be yours 

Take care Brian , hope we meet up again soon 
Al


----------

